# Steering assist failure



## Jremeee (Oct 28, 2018)

With only 3800 miles why don’t you take it to the dealer you bought it from? They have a service department.


----------



## sapper205 (Oct 30, 2018)

I bought a brand new 2018 LS Cruze, and on the 2nd day (it was raining) this issue happened to me. The traction control and stabilitrak warning light also came on. Service ended up determining moisture got in the sensor, so they dried it out and send me on my way. Next time it rained, same issue. This time they decided to replace the sensor. It has yet to rain again, so no clue if this will be an ongoing issue. But take it to your dealer and see if it is a sensor issue.


----------



## hendosis (Oct 11, 2018)

sapper205 said:


> I bought a brand new 2018 LS Cruze, and on the 2nd day (it was raining) this issue happened to me. The traction control and stabilitrak warning light also came on. Service ended up determining moisture got in the sensor, so they dried it out and send me on my way. Next time it rained, same issue. This time they decided to replace the sensor. It has yet to rain again, so no clue if this will be an ongoing issue. But take it to your dealer and see if it is a sensor issue.


Interesting. It wasn't raining for me, just normal 70 degree evening. I did take it back to dealer. Its there right now. Waiting to hear back from them.


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

sapper205 said:


> I bought a brand new 2018 LS Cruze, and on the 2nd day (it was raining) this issue happened to me. The traction control and stabilitrak warning light also came on. Service ended up determining moisture got in the sensor, so they dried it out and send me on my way. Next time it rained, same issue. This time they decided to replace the sensor. It has yet to rain again, so no clue if this will be an ongoing issue. But take it to your dealer and see if it is a sensor issue.


why wait for rain? grab a hose


----------



## sapper205 (Oct 30, 2018)

When the dealer refused to fix it because it wasn't raining and the light was cleared by another dealership, I suggested this as well. they claimed it didn't set it off but I doubt they even attempted. Either way, they ended up replacing the part.


----------



## Cwies (Sep 15, 2020)

What sensor was it that got wet?


----------



## Awright1978 (3 mo ago)

What was wrong with your car mine is doing the same thing


----------



## tootired (6 mo ago)

I recently had the "Sablitalk" error come on. HOWEVER, it was 0F outside. Not sure if I should be worried or because the sensors got stupidly cold.


----------

